# exmark power broom



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We got an exmark power broom middle of last winter. The guys didn't use it much, probably not even 10 hours. We are upgrading to a deere tractor with a broom. Looking to get rid of this to make room for the deere. Open to offers around $3000. Believe we paid close to $4k.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

how wide is this?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

its 36" http://www.exmark.com/Products/ProductList/Default.aspx?product=turfmanagement&type=rotarybroom


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

bump this one too.


----------



## betterburdman (Dec 23, 2010)

What part of Ohio are you in I'm interested


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

Any pics I'm interested


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Cinci /dayton area. Made this video on YouTube to show condition of machine for another member interested. Truly doesn't even have 10 hrs on it. Fleet price with tax was $4300, just checked our quickbooks last week.

2014 exmark walk behind sweeper:


----------



## betterburdman (Dec 23, 2010)

$2500.00....can come get it tomorrow


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

betterburdman;1913029 said:


> $2500.00....can come get it tomorrow


$3000 and I'll buy you a soda


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump this too. Hasn't been used in years. Probably our least used tool, other than a shovel. Open to offers.


----------

